# Nobody Warned me?



## terrilhb (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok I have 2 billy's.  Love them so much. But noone warned me how smart goats are. Sitting outside with  my DH by a fire and look over and there is Tack walking around the fence just munching away.  I get up and go to get him and he looks at me like what did I do mom?  So I put him up he went right in no problem. Found out he climbed the fence to get out. So got the fence fixed.  I hope.  Who could have known they were so smart.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 8, 2011)

Never underestimate the wits of a goat!!!!   

As I always say...goats can find trouble in an empty room!!!!


----------



## scrambledmess (Mar 8, 2011)

All my kids got out while I was doing chores this morning.  They just followed me around like "Hmm.. what ya doin' mom?"  So curious!!!  I am learning quick to not underestimate them!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep, nothing like a goat to teach you about fencing..... 

And there's nothing like older, fat does who can no longer jump and are too fat to squeeze through anything...


----------



## Mea (Mar 8, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Yep, nothing like a goat to teach you about fencing.....
> 
> And there's nothing like older, fat does who can no longer jump and are too fat to squeeze through anything...


Aren't the 'OFD's the ones in the background coaching the youngins and cheering them on ??  

  ( all done very quietly, yanno......)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 8, 2011)

Want to learn how to build fence, buy a goat.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 8, 2011)

Mea said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah, I blocked that traumatic info from my mind.....late one Saturday night my older dairy gal told my buckling how to short out the electric (four wires lining and topping a four-foot horse fence, the wires were up 7 feet total, one at his shoulder height....a fortress!) and climb over the horse fencing.  He bred the three that were not on his dance card.


----------



## MsPony (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL free!! Gotta watch out for those OFDs...

Our immediate backyard was made for OFDs and nursery kids/mommas...everytime I'd walk through the gate to the ranch one would non chalantly charlie horse or headbutt my butt (I don't weigh very much, tiny frame) so as to knock me off guard and get past me. Lol. I miss goats.

If I didn't play into them, they sit there bleating like, hello?? What about me?? You forgot! Goats.


----------



## peachick (Mar 8, 2011)

we should all start our post with the line..  "Nobody warned me...... "

..... that goats would be so addictive.  I started with one, and now I have 9.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 8, 2011)

We started with 7 and todays head count is 46.


What are we possibly thinking?????  :/


----------



## MsPony (Mar 8, 2011)

Goats are like potatoe chips, you can't have just one!!

We had over 100


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 8, 2011)

We started at 2 and have 25 now but we have had as many 40 after kidding season. They are lots of fun but such rascals too!


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 8, 2011)

We started out with three and ended up with over 100.  Only back then we were dumb and didn't know anything about quarantining new goats.  We brought home some pink eye goats from the auction.  Ever try to treat 100+ goats multiple times with eye drops?  Boy did I ever learn a lesson.  I kept goats for maybe two years after that and finally got fed up with them. 

A few years later I got back into goats again, only this time with Boar goats.  It didn't take me long to remember why I got rid of the other batch of goats in the first place.

By the way...I have NO goats now.  I don't think you could force me to take a goat!  I am getting sheep in April though.  I am looking forward to a change.  Goats are cute but man are they a pain in the butt!! lol!


----------



## Boondachs (Mar 8, 2011)

So does this mean my grand plan of having 3 or 4 is just not going to work?????   


How many goats can you fit on 2 acres anyway


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 8, 2011)

I am trying to talk my DH into getting more goats. LOL.  I love them. Even my stinky boys. they are all awesome. Somehow someway they make me laugh everyday no matter how I am feeling.


----------



## TigerLilly (Mar 8, 2011)

My biggest problem is figuring out how my 2 babies are getting ON TOP of the chicken coop! 
Ok, that, and trying to keep them off the tops of the vehicles--hubby ever finds out those are goat hoof prints on his jeep and not cat prints...we are in a world of trouble...


----------



## DKRabbitry (Mar 8, 2011)

By the way...I have NO goats now.  I don't think you could force me to take a goat!  I am getting sheep in April though.  I am looking forward to a change.  Goats are cute but man are they a pain in the butt!! lol!

 That is TOOO funny!  My husband used to work on a sheep farm, he just let me get some goats (yes the three have me addicted).  He says NO SHEEP EVER!  He was the one fixing fences and chasing down loose sheep and fetching the mean rams.  I know goats can be the same way, but it is still funny how against sheep he is.  I don't mind though.  I don't want to deal with wool.  If I got sheep, they would be hair sheep and then I might as well have goats


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 9, 2011)

I actually still have one of those pipe farm gates that is totally smooshed flat.  ALL of the pipes are flat from my Boar billy bashing into it.  I did chose a hair breed of sheep.  I'll be starting a flock of registered Barbados Black Belly sheep.  No horns means my gates won't suffer quite as much and my LGD will be safer.  And Barbados don't need to be dewormed like goats do so that will be one less thing I'll have to worry about.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 9, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> By the way...I have NO goats now.  I don't think you could force me to take a goat!  I am getting sheep in April though.  I am looking forward to a change.  Goats are cute but man are they a pain in the butt!! lol!
> 
> That is TOOO funny!  My husband used to work on a sheep farm, he just let me get some goats (yes the three have me addicted).  He says NO SHEEP EVER!  He was the one fixing fences and chasing down loose sheep and fetching the mean rams.  I know goats can be the same way, but it is still funny how against sheep he is.  I don't mind though.  I don't want to deal with wool.  If I got sheep, they would be hair sheep and then I might as well have goats


That is sooo funny. I could have written the husband story, Our kids show sheep in 4H and I mentioned about buying a couple ewes and having them raise their own lambs, and he said he would divorce me first, before he ever worked with another ewe ever again. He had a flock of 30 when he was growing up.


----------



## peachick (Mar 9, 2011)

Interesting.  I don't find the goats to be a pain at all.  Maybe it is breed specific?

Mine are not nasty at all and they haven't destroyed  anything, and they wouldn't run away.  In fact  when  I am working outside for a while.  I open the gate and let them roam freely.  They don't wander  too far because they are too curious about what  Im doing.  And when  I cant see them,  I yell and they come running.
The bucks have horns, so if they do get too pushy  I can pick them up by the horn and move them outa my way.  If that doesn't work, a squirt of water does the trick.
I have one katahdin ewe and she is larger than my goats  and a lot pushier!


----------

